# No Baby for Bonnie :(



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

First post, first kidding. Eek.

I've read a bunch of the waiting threads and sounds like I'm exactly where I should be on the goat code stress meter. Meet Bonnie, she's a 1 year old Boer. She was taken to the breeder on March 20th and was there for 6 days. So yesterday would have been day 150 from the first day. She isn't really showing any obvious early stage signs other then her hind quarters are beginning to sink in. This morning when I first checked on her she kept licking her teats then laying down and licking more while using her nose to nudge her udder. I haven't read anywhere that licking the udder and teats is any kind of a sign. So here we are in countdown mode and living on the edge.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she isn't a self nurser. Good luck!


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Does she show a bag?? - a picture from the rear would give a better idea.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Here's a couple from yesterday when she was reaching back. I figured she may have been getting the wax caps off or something. She's not ever done it before.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Have you checked to see if she has milk??? Is this her first kid?? If so she is bagging up. That is so funny - I have never seen one try to nurse themselves.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

yes she's had milk over a month now, I thought it was weird as well. I've read so much about kidding but never this.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she is self nursing, you need to stop it now. She won't have colostrum for the kids.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Is she 150 days from the last mating or was there only one mating or do they know? Could it be cloudburst?? She doesn't look very big from the side view but could only have one kid.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Good morning from the goat pen. No baby overnight. She may have the slightest beginning of a discharge couldn't get real close, she's not being friendly today. Normally she doesn't like to be messed with when it's really hot out but today it's not so bad 88 right now with 50% humidity. She looks a little wider than yesterday you can see how she's really bulging on the right. I'm not really good at feeling the ligaments yet plus she won't let me touch her backside and when I hold the collar she chokes herself so I'm not even gonna try again. Today is day 153 from the first day at the breeder.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I don't know about anyone else, but frankly I don't think that she is bred. Not much udder development (although that could be because she's a self nurser), and her vulva is not swollen or puffy like a doe's vulva should be when it is around day 150 of their pregnancy.

I hope I am wrong though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree, her body isn't saying she is.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

She is for sure bred. She was there for 8 days, the first day being March 20. So technically this could only be day 144. She is young, 15 mts. and this is her first kid. And she was a small goat to begin with. She's been making milk since mid July.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Did you have a pregnancy test done on her? Just because she was in with a buck and in heat at that time does not mean that she is for sure pregnant.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Also, I have a doe right now who developed an udder. At first I thought she had accidentally been bred at her previous home, but come to find out, she just had a precocious udder.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

8 days isn't long enough to ensure breeding. Goats cycle every 18-21 days. If you're don't know when they're going into heat, putting them with the buck for 2 months or so is best.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

First fresheners can trick you. Hope she's just late! Babies are so cute!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

this may not be much help but here is a pic of my LaBoer yearling, she is NOT prego, no chance of it as I am very strict with breeding, but just a little fat...she seems to have a small udder like your doe but no milk, I hope I'm incorrect...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she comes from a good milk line, they can get a precocious udder. 
First timers are usually the easiest to predict pregnancy. As you can see the changes at about 3-3 1/2 months along. Udders start around 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding. Usually the udder will get bigger, not stay small or the same. If she is indeed that far along, we usually see a bigger udder. Some first timers won't be really big but it is far more noticeable. By now, her vulva should be elongated/stretched preparing for birthing. 
It will appear to be sloppy looking. 
Her ligs should be softening more. 
A doe who is not pregnant is solid feeling around the tailhead. A doe who is closer to kidding will be easy to get your fingers around her tailhead area. 
Her ligs though are felt on each side of her tailhead. They feel like pencils. If her ligs are gone, she is ready to kid. 

Going by the pics she doesn't look pregnant. But the best way to know is to have a blood test done.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Well you guys were absolutely correct and if I hadn't of posted here I wouldn't have known so thank you so so much. Bonnie is NOT pregnant and does have precocious udder. She has been seen self nursing and she is producing milk. I have not tried to milk her to see how much she is making simply because I don't have a milking stand and she's not a touchy feely goat. I spoke with the vet today and we're going to give her until mid next week then give her the shot to "reset" her hormones. Thank you again for pointing this out and making me take a closer look at what was going on with her.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Sorry to hear that she isn't pregnant. Such a disappointment. 

I hope she'll get bred this year though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

so very sorry, at least she will be all checked out and ready to go for her next heat and you will know for sure.


----------

